# Good mini poodle breeders UK



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

The Assured Breeders are a good place to start. Doing the recommended health testing for the variety is a good start on being a quality, conscientious breeder.

A large part of the reason that breeders who show should not be dismissed as candidates is because they are the breeders looking to the future for the entire breed. They show to prove their dogs meet the breed standard, that they will look like a poodle, act like a poodle, move like a poodle, now and in the next generations.
They are the most likely to do the recommended health testing for the reasons noted above.

Keep in mind that the Kennel Club breeders will be working with a breed standard that does not allow parti-colored poodles to be (checking this to verify and will edit as needed) shown.
I think they can still be registered as purebred poodles just not allowed to compete in certain events. This is how is it in the US with the AKC.

(Avoid merle in poodles. Merle patterning is not natural in poodles, so merle genes do not naturally occur in poodles. This means it's been introduced from another breed. Merle patterning is also related to some serious health issues. The KC is adamant against merle in breeds not natural to it.)
Registration of dogs of merle colouring | Kennel Club (thekennelclub.org.uk)

So, if you're considering parti's you'll be even more dependent on health testing as a top priority.

*Breed standard colours*
_Breed standard colour means that the colour is accepted within the breed standard and is a traditional and well-known colour in this breed.

Breed standard colours in this breed include:_

_Apricot_
_Black_
_Blue_
_Brown_
_Cream_
_Red_
_Silver_
_White_
_*Non-breed-standard colours*_

_(NBS) Apricot & White_
_(NBS) Black & Tan_
_(NBS) Black & White_
_(NBS) Brown & Silver_
_(NBS) Brown & White_
_(NBS) Blue & White_
_(NBS) Red & White_
_(NBS) Silver & White_
_(NBS) Particolour_
_Non-breed-standard colour means that the colour is not accepted within the breed standard and whilst some dogs within the breed may be this colour, it is advised to only select a dog that fits within the breed standards for all points.
Colour is only one consideration when picking a breed or individual dog. Health and temperament should always be a priority over colour.
Poodle (Miniature) | Breeds A to Z | The Kennel Club _

I haven't looked over this site yet,
Home - The Parti Poodle Club

As in other countries and registries, breed specific clubs will generally be a good source for good breeders.

*Breed Clubs*
*MEMBER CLUBS

British Toy Poodle Club*
Mrs S Martin
Green Acres
Runwell Chase
Runwell
Wickford Essex
SS11 7PU
Tele: 01268 735714

*Eastern Counties
Poodle Club*
Miss Y Dumont
Sunnyside
Wyken Road
Stanton
Bury St Edmonds Suffolk
IP31 2DP
Tele: 07887 800338

*International Poodle Club*
Mrs L Cunningham
Cranbrooks Bungalow
Blind Lne
Mersham Ashford
Kent
TN25 7HB
Tele 07791 104921
*London and Home Counties Toy Poodle Club*
Mr P Banks
50 Oakland Drive
Polegate
East Sussex
BN26 6PX
Tele: 01323 485396

*Mercia Toy Poodle Ass*
Mrs H Bakewell
13 Hoon Road
Hatton
Derbyshire
DE65 5OQ
Tele: 01283 814876

*Midland Counties
Poodle Club*
Mrs C Lawton-Anderson
24 Abbey Street
Silverdale Newcastle
Staffordshire
ST5 6ND

*Miniature Poodle Club*
Miss S Lee-Morris
23 Crowes Loke,
Little Plumstead
Norwich, Norfolk, NR13 5JB
01603 720827
Miniature Poodle Club - Home (weebly.com)

*Northern Toy Poodle Club*
Miss D Smith
Silverdale
312 Willow Lane Accrington
Lancs
BB5 0NJ
Tele: 01254 233422

*Northumbria PoodleClub*
Mr R McAuley  2 Scott Street
Redcar
Cleveland TS10 2AN
Tele 07583284770

*North Western
Poodle Club*
Miss C Harwood
Ribble Valley Kennels
Ramsgreave
Blackburn
Lancs
BB1 9DS
Tele: 01254 812121

*The Poodle Club*
MrS Pine-Haynes
TVine House
Elmbridge Road
Cranleigh
Surrey
GU6 8EL
Tele: 01483 277874

*Poodle Club of Scotland*
Ms F Swan
29 Glennevis Drive
Dunfermiline
Fife KY11 4QT
Tele 07521 765365

*Poodle Club of Wales*
Mr L Cox
Kaston Kennels
Vole Road Mark
Nr Highbridge Somerset
TA9 4PE
Tele: 01278 760210

*South Western
Poodle Club*
Mrs A Coppage
Vulcan Kennels
Houndsmore Milverton
Taunton
Somerset
TA4 1QD
Tele: 01823 400481

*Standard Poodle Club*
Mrs S VIincent
115 Blackberry Lane
Four Marks
Alton Hants
GU34 5DJ
Tele: 01420 563376

*Trent to Tweed Poodle Club*
Mrs L Williams
Ael Y Bryn Bungalow Heol Las
Energlyn Caerphilly CF83 2TT
Tel 02920 887486
Breed Clubs | Uniting the Poodle Clubs Of Great Britain | Poodle Council

KC Breeder Find a Puppy
Find a puppy | The Kennel Club

Another source
The Poodle Club (champdogs.co.uk)


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Even though you are looking for a pet, you might find it helpful to look at which breeders have placed well in recent shows. The breed standard for poodles specifies a relatively well balanced and athletic dog. Poodles with an extreme body type do not do well in the show ring. A winning poodle won't have the oddly angulated rear of a German Shepherd, nor the flat face of a King Charles Spaniel, nor the excessively narrow skull of some Rough Collies. Therefore, a successful show poodle breeder should be producing dogs with sound structure. Additionally, a successful show career requires a dog to handle lots of travel, noise, and activity. Thriving in a show environment requires a reasonably steady temperament. Stress diarrhea and getting weird while being inspected by the judge aren't helpful to a dog's show career.


----------



## that_poodle_noodle (Jul 24, 2020)

Thank you so much! 😊


----------



## JLK (4 mo ago)

Ubora poodles. Rebecca Pease. We couldn’t have been happier with our lovely boy.


----------

